# Developer Title Form link giving a 404?



## Zenon (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone know where the form to change your title to developer has gone? tbe link I found returns a 404, Mods... Check my post I have done work on the HTC Thunderbolt, and did find the way to get 1x data on the Bionic running ICS, I know othershave done less, and they have the title! 
Thanks.....


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/contact/

Change the subject drop-down to developer sign-up.


----------



## Zenon (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok thanks!


----------

